# Focus Boa Causing Pressure Points?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have similar problem but it's with the outside bone on my ankles. Once the liners start to break down it gets worse for me. BOA might compound the problem because you can crank them pretty tight unknowingly. I really have to watch out about doing that one myself. To help alleviate problem, you could try putting some J bars on the liner over the affected area. Worked for me.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Not sure, but I think there are J Bars on the Aura already as a part of the liner, but the problem is more from the front of my foot and ankle where the tendon/ligament is (not sure if j bars would help that). 

How do you know if it's too tight? There's no initial pain or discomfort that would let me know I'm over doing it. I have big calves so the boot never looks like it's super tight to begin with.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just depends on how much you are cranking them. I like my stuff tight for the down. With my BOA's I crank them down to just snug, maybe a half turn past. From your initial description it sounded like the inside of you ankle that was effected. Still sounds like a little extra padding might help your situation. You might try a ski boot fitter to see if they can help you out. You probably won't need much, just a thin pad to spread the pressure. 

The boots may not also be a good fit for you. The cables for BOA are thinner than laces, so the extra bite might be getting to you. Hard to say over the interwebz.


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

When i first started riding, i cranked my laces on like Rambo. As I developed, I realized it wasnt necessary, especially around the upper zone. Try putting the boots on, get on your board and have someone hold the board steady ( like have them stand on it between your legs) then mess around with boot tightness until your heel doesnt lift up in the boot. baking the liners will definitely help as well, I cant recommend it enough.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

If it were me, i wont buy a pair of boots unless i feel no pain at all. When i got my boots this year i tried both the Aura(10) and the Ceptor(10.5). The ceptor is basically the Status with traditional lacing. I got a pain similar to what you are describing on the Auras. It wasn't from over tightening, but more the boot didn't fit my feet. The ceptors however fit perfectly, and i wore em for 41 days this past season without any problems.

If you can't get laces tight enough, you either need some arm strength, or you need to learn to properly lace boots. I'm not a strong guy, but i can get traditional laces tighter than boa laces. I would just return the boots, and wait untill next season, and go into a shop and literally try on every boot they have untill you find one with no pain at all. 

I personally think that boa is not as comfy as traditional laces, and not as adjustable (even focus boa). The most important thing about boots is comfort, so if it takes me an additional mintue to lace up, i will deal with it rather than save that minute, and be in pain for an entire day.

It took me 2 trips to the snowboard shop and 5+ hours to find the boot that fit my feet the best (ceptors), and it was worth all the time.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

I agree, except I'm not entirely sure if I am trying to bend the boot in a way that it's not meant to. The worst pressure point comes when I try to flex my toes downward, like if I was trying to tip toe in the boots. Like I said I'm new so I'm not sure if that's how the boot is supposed to bend. Can anyone shed any light on this? I also don't even have a board yet since I haven't figured out this boot issue.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

when you ride you will flex your feet every way imaginable, you don't want ANY pressure points or pain. Find a boot that fits your feet right and you will be thankful even if it end up being $100 more than online, it will be well worth it to have good fitting boots.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't had a boot that hasn't needed tweaking the liners in someway. My 32 focus boas took about 6-7 days of riding to get comfortable and I have a ritual every time to get the tounge just right and cranking them down.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Tried some Burton boots (Ambush, Imperial, Moto) and some single BOA (DC Superpark) and the Burton boots definitely fit a lot better and do not have any pressure points.

I've been wearing all the boots for a few hours and my foot seems to be getting a bit numb in the smaller size (11). Is that normal? Should I let them pack down a bit? The boots fit great, but I'm worried about how my feet will feel long term in them.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

it is really hard to give advice on boot fitting cause the best and final judge of how comfy the boot fits is you. 

Numb feet are typically not good, i can tell you that much. None of my boots that fit me right have caused me any pain or numbness.


----------

